# Hello



## SarahMisanoRed225

Hi everyone, I've became a proud TT owner in March. I have a 225 Misano red 52 plate! 
I love it and I'm looking to make improvements, so any help will be gratefully received!


----------



## conlechi

Hi Sarah and welcome to the forum 

post up some pics when you get a chance and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome best mod join the TTOC then stop mods are like Pringles once you start you cant stop :wink: 
But if you must then 
Remap + Forge DV
Silicone hoses
Short shift
Sports exhaust
Wak box 
Have a look here www.forgemotorsport.co.uk and www.ttshop.co.uk


----------



## SarahMisanoRed225

Pic of my car!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sarah, Welcome to the forum, Luv the colour. 8) 
H.


----------



## SarahMisanoRed225

A few more!!!


----------



## FinFerNan

Nice car Sarah 8) Always did like those wheels on the Mk1.


----------



## kmpowell

A Noggy S3 on CH's, yummy! 8)


----------



## Neil

kmpowell said:


> A Noggy S3 on CH's, yummy! 8)


damn, you beat me to it by about a minute, I was just about to say that :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu

Yeah, more pics of the S3 and the scoob!

Tell me Sarah, did *you* clean the car before the shoot?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## SarahMisanoRed225

Your supposed to be looking at my car not those in the background!!! :lol: 
Some pics are from when I went to buy it, so yes it had been cleaned. The ones on the drive are after a few hours hard work with clay!!!


----------



## SarahMisanoRed225

Oh I suppose I should say that it wasn't me that used the clay on it but my boyfriend! I guess thats what you were getting at?


----------



## aidb

Welcome to the forum Sarah.


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello and welcome
Lovely colour, now don't forget to clean it every week.  8)


----------



## SarahMisanoRed225

Fitted Leon Cupra R splitter and V6 rear valance 8) and gave it a good clean again  








V6 rear valance








Cupra R splitter


----------



## audittdarren

very nice indeed !

Darren


----------



## TTitan

nice car -- welcome!

TTitan (jim)


----------



## jbell

Welcome, glad you have bought the fastest colour for TT's :twisted:

It looks like mine did before modding 8) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

